# Learning to Write



## Jgrden (Feb 7, 2013)

Since making and selling these fountain pens it makes sense that the artist know how to write with one. This being said, I grabbed one out of a display case and am now using it as an everyday writer. 

It is allot of fun to write with and there IS a learning curve. Good idea for those making these instruments - use them. :wink:


----------



## frank123 (Feb 7, 2013)

Even more fun when you start trying different kinds of nibs other than the usual standard stiff fine, medium and broad ones

Flex, semi flex, italic, right and left handed ......


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 8, 2013)

frank123, I have allot of flex tips that are of the dip style and will be working with those next week. Then maybe graduate into a flex fountain pen. It is a hoot just signing restaurant tickets with a fountain pen.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Feb 10, 2013)

John. I bought this 

Calligraphy in the Copperplate Style (Lettering, Calligraphy, Typography): Herb Kaufman, Geri Homelsky: 9780486240374: Amazon.com: Books

and other similar products to improve my handwriting, which has always been bad. Unfortunately, I have procrastinated on this particular activity and I have accomplished nothing, but I hope to someday.


----------



## Dan26 (Feb 10, 2013)

I definite agree John. My everyday pen is now a fountain. It starts many conversations when out and about.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 10, 2013)

I find it interesting to be told that the pen I'm using is for calligraphy  When you try to explain that it writes as any standard ink delivery system does, you get one of those looks like, "I don't understand".

Always had pretty decent handwritting/script anyway, and I think using a fountain has helped reduce the amount of 'tension' in my hand during extended periods of needing to write things....




Scott (might have to post some photo's of scripting here....) B


----------



## StephenM (Feb 14, 2013)

So does anyone have any examples of a Copperplate style from an everyday fountain pen they want to post?  

I decided that instead of getting any more books from the library for a while, I was going to teach myself Copperplate cursive using one of my fountain pens.


----------



## triw51 (Feb 14, 2013)

John I received a fountain pen through PITH and love it. Now I am learning to make fountain pens and the art of the nib.  So I guess you could say I did it in reverse


----------



## bjbear76 (Feb 15, 2013)

I did the same thing John.  I made a few fountain pens a couple years ago. It took awhile to sell them, but then this past year I've had customers placing orders for them and requesting a particular type wood, nib, etc.  
So now I use one at work regularly.  I plan on alternating a different style every couple of weeks, just so I got better acquainted with them and can be better informed when people ask questions.   Brings back memories of when we had to use them in school.


----------



## azamiryou (Feb 15, 2013)

I made myself a fountain pen a couple years ago, on the theory that if I was going to sell them I should have some experience with them.

Of course, I loved it. And it inspired me to want to improve my atrocious handwriting. I picked up Fix It Write and went through the program, and it was a big help - I was able to upgrade my handwriting from atrocious to not-too-bad. 

Now my carry pens are all fountains, and if I take my time,  I can even write neatly.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 15, 2013)

I have found that the China nib needs buffing. This educational process still happening.


----------



## Penl8the (Feb 16, 2013)

Have a look at the video here --> Writing on water. | Leigh Reyes. My Life As a Verb.

I think this is more than hand writing.


----------

